# URGENT! Help! Reliable Vets



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

My cats has not been eating properly for a week so I took her to 
Vets Clinic in 6th October. 

They took her temperature and she asked us to purchase medication from the pharmacy.

We returned and she gave our cat the glucose drip. She started to move her paw slowly to her head which looked like some sort of seizure. The vet did not look concerned, but my daughter and I were very upset.

Tonight our cat has done the same thing again I.e. paw coming up to her head plus irregular movements of her hind legs. Another seizure.

What I would like to know is, where can we take our pet to get proper care and advice as she is part of our family and we are very concerned.

Irvine


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly good vets here are in the minority 
If you can get to Maadi I would suggest Dr Rania who has a clinic in 6th October and in Maadi, friends use her and rate her 

Dr. Rania in Maadi and 6 October (010-900-8736) Please beware…not all vets in Egypt are competent.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

MaidenScotland,

Thank you for reply and recommendation. I will Try them straight away. 

After yesterday's experience my whole family have now realised that the vets here are just not what we are used too! Competent or compassion it !

I volunteer in animal welfare and believe me the vast majority of vets here are not fit to groom an animal.


----------



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

I have organised an appointment in 6th October. 

After our experience yesterday we now realise that is not the care that we are used too!

Thank you again, for your prompt reply and guidance.

Irvine


----------

